# Lighting structures



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Lighting requirement is to power five (5) structures some with three (3) and some with one (1) bulb, the total bulbs on a circuit will be twelve bulbs. The bulbs will be 14volt .2 amp incandescent.
Prefer to power these bulbs with 12 volts and have power separate from the track power.
If our calculation is correct it appears we need a power supply of 12 volts and 30 watts per five bldg. set and in searching for this type of power we are not having any luck.
There will be seven Christmas layouts at different locations each with a five bldg. diorama.
Any thoughts or suggestions for power would certainly be welcomed.
Thank you
Monte


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

You might try Radio Shack for one of their power supplies. Their power supplies are filtered and Iam sure will handle your needs.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Check *All Electronics.com*. Look under Power Supplies. Lots to choose from. Given your requirements, you'll want something in the 2 - 3-amp range, which will run you in the neighborhood of $12 - $18 per power supply. Technically speaking, incandescent lights don't need filtered DC, so you'd really only need a simple 120v/12v transformer rated at 3 amps, but checking the prices of those on their web site, they're the same as the ready-to-plug-in power supplies, so you may as well go with that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

use some powerpacks from broken wireless telephones! 
they cost nothing.


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

bvdrr - have been to three Radio Shack stores and all advised they do not have any thing that can help, I belive I just have not asked the right person will follow with them. 
Kevin - a look on All Electronics web site shows a fan cooled power pack 12volt 12amp that looks like it could work. Would allow us to have enough amps to add additional lighting if needed. 
Kormsen - the power from broken wireless phones sounds great but we are going to need a total of eighteen power packs. There will be 11 "O" guage layouts in addition to the 7 "G" guage layouts. 
These are for Christmas layouts being built at five campuses of a local church. If not already evident when it comes to electricty I know enough to be real dangerous. 
Thanks to all for your help. 
Monte


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can just use the low voltage system power packs available from places like Lowes and Home Depot. 

One manufacturer is Malibu and these are outdoor transformers with 12 volt output. 40 watts is available. 

And you can get complete kits with power pack, 4 watt bulbs, 50 feet of wire and 10 fixtures. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Malibu-40-W...888?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cc3b0e48


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

or you might try the local recycler. 
computer-powerpacks. 

here is the how-to: 
http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Co...wer-Supply 

(and if you are lazy, use them just, as they are -connecting to the existing cables according to the colourcode)


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I use this 12 volt 5 amp power supply for my HO layout building lighting:

12 Volt Power Supply

I also got this plug so I could make a quick and simple connection with the power supply:

Female Plug For Power Supply 

Works great and 5 amps is a lot for HO lights.


----------

